# Solved: How to stop music W8 Xbox music app



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

First looks at W8 and having difficulty with user interface (non touch computer)

I started the music app and cannot see how to stop the app it self, play music consantly, has forward pause and reverse buttons but I cannot find a way to stop the music (looks like play all is on).

Any help direction much appreciated.

I know I can Pause the music but how to I stop a song (or is it just the pause) and exit???


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I dunno. The time I tried it I found nothing better than what you did--pause and exit. Eventually it seemed to go away, but that may have been after a restart.


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks Terry - Now I don't feel so alone...


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Move your mouse to the top of the screen. The cursor should turn into a hand. Left drag the app straight down. The app should turn into a window, then a transparent window as you approach the bottom. When It does, let it go. You have closed the app.

This works for all modern apps in Windows 8.

Alternatively, on the desktop, move your mouse to the top-left corner. Your app should appear (all other apps running will also be there--you will see them peeking out of the left edge of the screen). Right-click and select Close.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

With the program active, just use the OLD time method of "Alt+4"


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for the comfort guys..



Courtneyc said:


> Move your mouse to the top of the screen. The cursor should turn into a hand. Left drag the app straight down. The app should turn into a window, then a transparent window as you approach the bottom. When It does, let it go. You have closed the app.
> 
> This works for all modern apps in Windows 8.


I guess this makes sense on a tablet ... with your finger (I have to remember that the design is for the tablet)



> Alternatively, on the desktop, move your mouse to the top-left corner. Your app should appear (all other apps running will also be there--you will see them peeking out of the left edge of the screen). Right-click and select Close.


This is what I'm using



DaveA said:


> With the program active, just use the OLD time method of "Alt+4"


Good one.

Don't you think it would be easy just to tap, tap somewhere to open or close??!?! (like the top left or right corner)


----------

